# Any one there who got national visa of portugal from Saudi Arabia?



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

I am pakistani national living and working in Kuwait,have got admission in International doctoral program at University of Minho, want to apply portuguese national visa but no portuguese embassy in Kuwait and portuguese embassy in Riyadh is not replying. I Want to know exact time of visa processing before travelling to Saudi Arabia Arabia. I will be highly thankful if someone who got Portuguese national visa from Saudi Arabia can share his/her experience.


----------



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

Is there no one who got Portuguese national visa from Riyadh Saudi Arabia or Abu Dhabi UAE?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

My wife got a Schengen visa from the UAE as I told you in the other thread.


----------



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

Spiggy topes kindly tell me how long Abu Dhabi embassy UAE took to issue Schenjen visa to your wife? One of my known ones called the embassy yesterday, they said we do not give information on phone...visit embassy with documents, while I can't visit without getting full information. Could your wife convert that Schengen visa into long stay visa in portugal? Kindly reply.


----------



## asmay (Nov 27, 2016)

SpiggyTopes said:


> My wife got a Schengen visa from the UAE as I told you in the other thread.


 spiggy topes I am still waiting for your kind reply. Will be really thankful if you tell me how long Portuguese embassy Abu Dhabi took to issue Schengen visa to your wife? Could she easily convert it into long stay when she reached portugal?


----------

